# Muddy water - No problem



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I decided to go a little out of my comfort zone today and fish Big Lagoon. In spite of the muddy water I was able to find some really nice fish. I caught 15-20 trout with the biggest measuring almost 25 inches and weighing 5.5 lbs on the boga grip. Several other trout measured at least 20 inches. 

I also caught 7 solid slot redfish. The biggest red was 27 inches on the dot and weighed over 7 lbs on the boga grip. I also caught a 26 inch red that smashed a topwater. A couple of the reds will be my diner guests. All other fish were released. 

A few fish were caught on a super spook jr. All other fish were caught on a Slayer ssb in the golden brim color.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice mess of fish


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like fun.....


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job especially in these conditions. Which boat launch do you use for that area?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

well done...muddy water just means changing tactics....


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice job on chocolate milk bay lol. Thanks for the report. It's been awhile since your last post.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

VERY NICE CATCH!!! And here I am waiting for the mud to clear. Tuesday morning!!!


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice, might have to give it a go tomorrow


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> well done...muddy water just means changing tactics....



You are absolutely correct. The topwater bite was brief. I switched to a mirrodine and didn't get a bite. Went to the slayer and started catching fish. The fish wanted a dark colored bait on the bottom. The slayer is not much of a tactic change for me because I always have one tied to a rod. However, it is usually not the main "catch bait" on most of my outings. I also looked for and found some water that was cleaner than most of the other water in the Lagoon.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You had a great day.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure, but, does freshwater lay on top of saltwater? If so, may explain why fishing topwater will be unproductive for awhile


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Grats on your catch and thanks for the report!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Rockntroll said:


> Not sure, but, does freshwater lay on top of saltwater? If so, may explain why fishing topwater will be unproductive for awhile


saltwater is more dense and sinks to the bottom


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Where is the best ramp for that area that doesn't require DOD credentials?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I use Navy Point when I'm going to fish Big Lagoon.


----------

